# Is common mugwort a safe plant for bunnies to eat?



## AlisonD67 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me if the plant growing in our garden, which I have just discovered is a herb, known as common mugwort/common wormwood is safe for bunnies to eat? I’ve been looking online but can’t find anything specific to this herb. I’m asking because my 4 bunnies have had free roam of our garden all their lives (upto 2 years) but recently we very sadly lost one of them suddenly with bloat and a second one only two weeks after that was hospitalised with Ileus but thankfully recovered. Nothing has changed in their diet and I am trying to work out what has happened so am looking at the garden plants for anything that might be a problem. We haven’t added any new plants that might explain they are eating something they shouldn’t but I have noticed they particularly love eating this specific plant so thought I’d look into it in more detail. 
I’m struggling to find any info re this plant and if it’s safe for bunnies. Can anyone help please?
Many thanks.


----------



## Danielle Hernandez (Feb 26, 2020)

Was your bunny alright? Mine just got into some mugwort incense (which I know is different, but...)


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, both mugwort and wormwood are poisonous and should be avoided totally. Neither should any sort of incense be used around rabbits.


----------



## AlisonD67 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi. Yes he’s fine now thanks Danielle, no more incidents (don’t want to tempt fate). Our remaining 3 buns could poop for England now! I also changed their pellet food that they have with their hay to Burgess Excel which the vet recommended. Thank you too Tiggers, I’m going to pop to my local garden centre today to confirm what the plant is. It’s spring now and the plant is just starting to sprout again, so want to be safe.

I’ve just been reading up again whilst writing this post and discovered that clover is okay for rabbits as a treat but bad in large quantities and causes a lot of gas! Our lawn had loads in it last summer, had the white flowers that the bees love. I might just have found the cause of losing our beloved Sparkle and Tan getting ill . Anyone have good advice please for killing clover on a large scale? I’ll get advice from the garden centre also.

Thank you.


----------



## trilatera (Aug 25, 2021)

My 4 pet rabbits used to eat Mugwort all the time. They loved it and would even eat the stem. The only part they didn't like was the top of the plant when it was going to seed. I used to cut them and dry them out over winter and they loved the dried leaves too. My 4 buns all lived long and very happy lives. Two of them lived to 8 years old and the other two lived to 12 years old. So, long happy bunny lives. As far as Clover, mine ate that as well as dandelion greens. Never had any issues. My bunnies ate hay, pellets, 12 different green veg and fruits every day. Plus these outdoor weeds/plants as treats. I hope this helps


----------

